
Zooming in on Neuronal Behavior, using DART to treat Parkinson's Disease - rajnathani
https://pratt.duke.edu/about/news/zooming-neuronal-behavior
======
rajnathani
DART is described in the article as a "A Molecular GPS to Target Neurons", one
of the points mentioned in selectively treating the neurons for a Parkinson’s
mouse model is:

> Rather than treat the disorder by increasing dopamine (the standard
> treatment), they used DART to stop the D2 type of neuron from compensating
> by delivering a glutamate antagonist specifically to these cells in the
> striatum. The animal’s movement dramaticallyimproved. Remarkably, this
> improvement was only seen when the drug was targeted exclusively to D2
> cells; delivering the drug to both D1 and D2 cells had no benefit.

